# Vintage Yamaha Red Label



## BeeJayKay (Apr 1, 2021)

Hello, thank you for the look and your responses in advance.

It's breaking my heart but I have to sell my uncle's guitars. This one was his favorite acoustic.

Yahama, FG-180 Nippon Gakki, red label made in Japan with the original case. He bought it new in 1970.

I realize this is a sought-after guitar at about $500 but do you have an opinion on how to price it, considering its "well-loved" condition.

Neck is straight and frets are good, still in tune! He maintained his guitars - he was a pro musician.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Red label Yami's go through a phase of when they're sought after.
I sold the same model, in much better condition, a few years back for $380.
Not Nippon Gakki mind you.


----------



## BeeJayKay (Apr 1, 2021)

Gotcha,,, thanks for that! I've thought nobody wants my uncle's fav guitar but then I don't know!! lol Cheers! Brenda


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Brenda, as you are in Ottawa, you might want to consider contacting Jerome (@zztomato ...a regular contributor to this forum, a highly respected luthier and located in the Glebe. (Glebe Guitar Repairs | Providing professional guitar repair and luthier services in Ottawa, Gatineau, and the surrounding areas.)
Possibly your uncles guitar needs a setup (i.e., a bit of TLC, some new strings, etc.) to bring out it's best and make it irresistible to a potential buyer. I have had two Japanese red label guitars and they are wonderful instruments. 
Yamaha reissued some of the red label models a few years back...possibly you are aware of that.
Good Luck!


----------



## BeeJayKay (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you for the lead Greco! I appreciate it and I'll look Jerome up!
I'll also be selling his 1970 Univox bass, his Baldwin Banjo, Fender Amp, sound boards, peddles, drums machines, speakers, mics and stands and on and on.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BeeJayKay said:


> I'll also be selling his 1970 Univox bass, his Baldwin Banjo, Fender Amp, sound boards, peddles, drums machines, speakers, mics and stands and on and on.


You might want to consider advertising those items here in the forum. There are many long term forumites in Ottawa, making for an enthusiastic and knowledgeable audience and an active buying community.


----------



## BeeJayKay (Apr 1, 2021)

I've only just joined as so haven't found where best to advertise yet. Thank you! I'll take your advice. Best, Brenda


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Reverb has a few in much better condition in the1k range, red label Nippon Gakki









Gear | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Red Label Yamaha's are somewhat sought after but the last two I've seen on the used market went for a lot less than $500.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought mine (Red Label, MIJ @ Nippon-Gakki) for $225 with case, passed on another for $325, have seen a few asking $400 since. Are you sure _this_ is something you want to let go of, presuming the neck set is good etc.?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

ga20t said:


> I bought mine (Red Label, MIJ @ Nippon-Gakki) for $225 with case, passed on another for $325, have seen a few asking $400 since. Are you sure _this_ is something you want to let go of, presuming the neck set is good etc.?


I'd agree, I'd hold on to it as quite honestly in that condition I can't see it going for more than $200-$225 if that.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

If you're in Ottawa I would suggest putting all those instruments on consignment at Space Man Music at Gladstone & Bank St. They will be able to help you with prices and will take a 20% fee from the sales of the instruments. Best of luck!


----------

